# Transparence dans The Gimp



## Berthold (23 Janvier 2005)

_(Des exercices pratiques sur The Gimp dans AVM : excellente idée ! Encore, encore !)_

Dans « Créer une icône à fond transparent », n°48 page 32, vous choisissez de sélectionner l'icône, de la copier/coller dans une nouvelle image à fond transparent.  

Il existe une autre méthode tout aussi efficace pour obtenir le fond transparent directement sur l'image travaillée (The Gimp 2.0) :
1-Menu Calque/Transparence/Ajouter un canal alpha
2-Sélectionner la zone à rendre transparente
3-Edition/Effacer (ou Ctrl+K)

Et hop, c'est magique, le fond est transparent. L'OpenSource est grand et The Gimp est son prophète. Yodléï.

Selon le type d'image que l'on travaille, cette méthode peut s'avérer relativement plus rapide.


----------



## avosmac (23 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup.

Si vous avez d'autres trucs pour The Gimp ou autre, il ne faut pas hésiter à nous les proposer en direct, on publiera sans doute


----------

